

Why Dr. Kermit Gosnell's Trial Should Be a Front-Page Story - hoobert
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/04/why-dr-kermit-gosnells-trial-should-be-a-front-page-story/274944/

======
asdfdsa1234
This is news, but is it hacker news?

~~~
venomsnake
A little gallows humor ... but what he is accused of - it required a lot of
hacking :(

Why are so many, so late abortions ... monitoring a period should be something
that every girl should know by age of 15, so even if protections fail she
should be able to confirm pregnancy and act before 12th gestational week.

------
ckluis
As a father or a new baby girl. I almost cried and puked at different points
of this article.

I lost even more faith in humanity today.

~~~
traeblain
Here's a video on the subject, same exact response you had.

<http://vimeo.com/44824447>

(Warning, some photos that are pretty rough...)

